# What is this trick and how?



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

SkittlesRgood said:


> What is that trick called where someone shoots off a jump horizontally, not getting much height, and touches the top of the jump with their hands?
> 
> And how do you do it?


Wait, at first I thought you meant a handplant, but on second thought I think you mean a hand drag? Do you mean the trick where they drag their hand on the top of the jump as they ride off?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think it's where they pop off a roller just slightly while dragging their hand. Not a kicker with massive air.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

I think you're referring to a Miller Flip (or at least, the one Jed's referring to). Google/Youtube it as I'm too lazy to search for it.

Best way to start learning this trick is to take it off of small hips/tables with a sloped side. Aim for the skier's left of the lip of the jump and come in on your heel edge. As you pop, you want to drop your front shoulder and try to spin 360. As you come around to to that first 180, drop your leading arm (if you're regular, this will be your left arm) and quickly plant your hand. 

The plant helps stop the cork and your body will naturally come back around. It helps to grab indy. 

I'm not good at explaining tricks on the interwebs. I'm more of a kinesthetic/visual learner but hopefully this helped. Maybe Jed can shed some light too.


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

hand drag! that's the one.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Hand drags are really just like doing a modified 360. So the first question really is do you have 360s on lockdown?

If so, all you're doing is a really corked/inverted 360 where you just kind of lean back into the rotation, then using your hand to correct the cork so you don't crash. Exactly which hand you use and how to lean etc depend on the variation of the trick, but the basic principle is the same, it's just a really laid back, corked 360 that you use your hand to correct and land.

Kind of a weird trick to explain, but if you have 360s mastered you'll be able to do them no problem within a day of so of trying em.

There's a video here that will help you with visualizing how they work (although the explanation in the video is kind of your typical 'pro snowboarder just says to do the trick without really saying much about how to do it'):

Ethan Morgan: How to do a Miller Flip // Snowboarding Videos on MPORA


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Hand drags are my jam! For some reason my natural tendency when spinning on bigger jumps is to do a hand drag. I started learning to do hand drags off natural hip-like features like sheep said.

Curious if anyone knows this, but aren't miller flips only when you're spinning frontside?

Here's one of the few runs I've filmed, got a hand drag towards the beginning and one at the end.

... holy shit I can't figure out how to embed youtube videos for the life of me. Can anyone help me out??
Stevens Pass Jump Line - YouTube


----------



## SkittlesRgood (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice video! that's an awesome set of jumps. I usually only find 2 or 3 in a park.

Alright, so I'm pretty sure when I've seen skiers do this trick they didn't do a 360 so I thought it would be a cool, simple, trick to learn lol. guess I have to start working on spins. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks dood, Stevens park was awesome last year. They crammed a whole lot more jumps in there after that was filmed.

I honestly don't think you need to know how to spin to start trying these. Wait for some good snow and just go for it! The rotation seems to happen naturally for me after I reach down to touch whatever I'm popping off.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I like doing these off rollers, I've never seen what I look like doing them but I know it's nothing like Ethan Morgan lol. I don't really get inverted or much/any air and it feels like a butter variation. Maybe a good starting point for you though.

I just drop my shoulder and initiate like a fs 180 and look over my left shoulder and reach down for the ground right as I pop. I put both hands down but more weight on my left hand. Really it's like a tripod butter except I unweight my board as much as I can and then push of my hands and the rotation comes back around to regs.

I wish I could do what Ethans doing though... those look so rad. Either way, the beginner version I do is still fun.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I love watching Miller flips, so damn stylish.


----------

